# How ****** became ours (or do you believe in miracles)



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

****** is our second cat...she is 2 year old white female ..unfortunately she is completely deaf BUT it didn't stop her to become queen of the house

So let me tell you her story....my husband and I were very happy with our 1 and only cat Pooknula (British shorthair and Russian Blue mix)...so One day my Mother in Law woke up and said I'm going to North Shore Animal League to look for a white cat.(she has 2 dobies ..and can't have any cats). So she called my husband and asked him to take her there..because she was convinced that she going to find a white cat for us. They looked all over NSAL....and didn't find any kitty that they liked (especially white one ). The were on their way out when an old woman approached my mother in law and asked her if she is looking for a kitty to take home... My mother in law said yes..and the old lady took her to the back of NSAL ..the admission room....And there she was!!! Our White was in a box with other kitties..she was very small...but when my husband picked her up she started purring...so they took her home immediately 

Here are some pictures of her when she was a little kitten


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Awwww!  Such a sweet story(as I am sitting here with tears in my eyes!) Such a cuttie too! Wow!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*She is beautiful. 

I just rescued an all white cat that was abandoned in our neighborhood. Makes me realize how precious she had looked as a kitten after seeing your Whitney!*


----------

